# Mechanical Wingers



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Lets here what people are using and what works well. This will be a over-view to help newbies decide which kind they would like to buy or avoid.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

I personally own a Max 5000 and a Mini Zinger Winger. Had two of the tripod type wingers.

The Max is super nice. Upside...Loud bang, throws the bumpers quite a distance, very portable and has 5 bumpers so you do not have to "rebird" as often. Downside...always have to be prepared...extra oxygen, lp gas and remember to charge the unit. 

The Mini Zinger Winger is awesome. Throws the bumpers or birds quite a distance. Uses several styles of primers. Very portable and no staking down required.

The tripod winger...worked well. Had to stake them down which was the pits in hard ground or overly soft ground. Also they are quite cumbersome and heavy when hauling them out away from roadways.

WRL


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2003)

I have two duck chunkers, bought them second hand. Made by J Paul. Work pretty well, althought the tri tronics electronics let me down every once in awhile. Simple enough for me to make work. Throws a small bumper about 30 yards, nice arc. Big bumper a little less and then a full size Mallard about 10-15 yards, not really high but good enough for the price.

Also own an upgraded BB derby double. Absolutely love it. Shoots bumpers far enough with heavy loads that I'm not afraid of switching on flower pot doubles. The battery seems to work better than the last and I haven't had to do any programming.

Definitely going to look intot he mini zinger winger. What are those things priced at?

Kurt


----------



## Ken Newcomb (Apr 18, 2003)

I have to "bird Launcher" brand launchers. The launchers are great but the company is lousy at best.

It took them over 6 months to get me my launchers that were to include receivers. After many emails and phone calls (which he will not take or answer any longer) Tom Bridges still owes me either a receiver or $150.

It is too bad because his product is excellent.

I have voiced this problem on other forums and had Tom get pretty upset about what I was saying. I assure everyone I have a copy of every email between Tom and I to validate what I am saying.


----------



## Biesemeiers (May 22, 2003)

I have a Training group launcher with dogtra ele. I have sent it back for repairs once didn`t help. The company was good to work with but it still does`t work. They put new parts in it. I know what it will take to fix it, but they didn`t get it right. It has close tolerances so don`t bump or look at it wrong :? . BWB :?


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

I also have two Training Group launchers. I haven't had any problems with mine. But, you do really have to baby them. If the release mechanism is messed up at all they are almost impossible to get right again! I have several friends that have had problems with theirs.
I recently trained with a Dobb's Pro Throw and it was very solid and reliable.


----------



## Ken Newcomb (Apr 18, 2003)

We used Dobb's at a hunt test I judged and they were wonderful to work with.


----------



## Pat F. (Jan 3, 2003)

I have two Top Gun launchers that I absolutely love. They have been extremely reliable even in the coldest of weather but can't say the same for the TT electronics that are attached but gonna change that soon. 

They throw bumpers, ducks or pheasants and you can use popper loads along with the primer loads. 

Reo


----------



## Micky (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey guys just bringing this one back to the top. I have a few questions about the Zinger Winger. 

1. If you order the eltronics do you get a Transmitter and Reciever and then extra recievers are 175.00?

2. Do they come with the pouch that allows you to throw live birds or is that extra?

3. How good is the Mini Zinger?? Why I am asking is because the Field trialer is only about 30 dollars more and it has sound, is able to use poppers and throws the bird quite a bit farther.(Unless the site is not up to date, that is how I interpreted the information.)

4. Do they come with release mechanism, that has the popper capability and solenoids or are these extra?

5. I have really been convinced that I am going to go with Bumper Boys but, man it would be nice to be able to throw live birds also. The price difference is only a few hundred bucks less if I get three derby doubles with advanced sound and longer warranty compared to three of the Zingers with electronics.

Any input would be greatly appreciated.

By the way I only have one dog but have a few people that I train with on occasion. Mostly I just train alone and have decided I just can't get the training that I need without some additional help from the remote launcher department. This is a big decision considering I am looking at spending 2k just to help with this 'Dogs just picking stuff up' sport.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

I currently have 2 Training Groups also, but will switching release systems ASAP. The release on the TG is very, very fragile. When they work they are great, but you can not even look at them wrong or something will get broken. I need to purchase another one and am debating on the Zinger Winger or the Pro-Throw, I want one that does not have to staked. I am switching to the Auto Winger release system--made by Bryan Maxwell in SC. It is a very fool-proof release system that can take some abuse and can be taken off the winger from transporting.


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

I recently trained with a Top Gun. It is similar to a Training Group but with significant improvements. If I was getting a new launcher that is one that I would seriously consider. I like it better that the Zinger Winger and the Pro Throw.

Buck


----------



## Jerry Roellchen (Sep 25, 2003)

*Remote Relese for wingers*

We have a new product that will help with remote release problems. It?s called the Train-Rite Remote Trigger; it will work on most manual wingers that have a one-inch leg. The Remote Trigger attaches with thumbscrews so it can be put on and taken off easily and moved up and down the leg to give a longer or shorter throw and if you follow our instructions there is no need to "stake" the winger. It works with either Tri-Tronics or Dogtra electronic. The Train-Rite Remote Trigger is well made and durable there is no need to "baby it". If you would like to take a look at our web site it is www.train-rite.com
It is also available through Dogs Afield Inc.


----------

